# Swimming Req



## southy88 (May 20, 2010)

Anyone familiar with the MSP swimming requirements? Time? Distance? Pre or During Academy reqs?

Any insight is appreciated.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

No requirement for entry into the academy but there are some swim tests while at the SPA. Nothing a rock couldn't pass.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I think its Sink or Swim..your choice.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

They'll have arm floaties for you if you can't, and plenty of fun stuff to yell out while you're swimming.


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)

5-0 said:


> They'll have arm floaties for you if you can't, and plenty of fun stuff to yell out while you're swimming.


lol, when i was in the academy we had to dive 9 feet to the bottom of the pool. i was told, We will provide water wings and goggles.............just get to the bottom.......lol. :wavespin:


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kzAvlKI8zg"]YouTube- Funny Synchronized Swimming (part 2)[/nomedia]


----------

